# Where Santa Lives in Lapland



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

deleted...see Entertainment section for this Video


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2020)

That's a lovely video, Holly.  But why is it in Games?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

Oops....thanks for pointing that out @Sunny ..my mistake..I;ll get that changed over to Entertainment now...


----------

